# international 424 hard clutch



## incase (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a 67 or 68 international 424. The clutch takes some leg power to engage it. Is this a bad pressure plate?
Also, it has a loader on it, looks to be a international loader, bucket is only about 3 1/2 ft. wide What model # would that be? I'm thinking about selling it. What other tractors would it fit and whats it worth. Thanks...David


----------

